# If a wall between two houses falls over who is liable to fix it?



## foxylady (12 Nov 2010)

I am not sure if this is the right thread, but just wondering if a neighbours wall falls into your garden bringing your wall with it, who is liable to fix it?


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Nov 2010)

can you be certain that it was their wall that fell first?


----------



## pinkyBear (12 Nov 2010)

My mum told me that you are responsible for the wall on the left hand side of you.. If I were you I would probably get a more legal opinion...


----------



## foxylady (12 Nov 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> can you be certain that it was their wall that fell first?


 

Yes as I seen it and they had a wooden fence mailed onto it as well


----------



## Importer (12 Nov 2010)

The neighbourly thing to do would be 50/50 split.


----------



## foxylady (12 Nov 2010)

Importer said:


> The neighbourly thing to do would be 50/50 split.


 

Yes it would be however my question is who is liable ?


----------



## JoeB (12 Nov 2010)

Well, it could be viewed in a few ways..

An neighbour is not responsible for an accidental fire which crosses boundaries.

But a neighbour would presumabely be liable if they installed a Christmas decoration on their roof which blew off and smashed through your sun room.


If one wall fell on another it should be obvious that the wall on top fell on the one on the bottom. .. although it's concievable that the wall on the bottom fell first, and the other wall just happened to fall on an already collasped wall.


I wonder what would happen if a tree fell on your wall, or your car... any comeback against the tree or land owner?


----------



## Ravima (12 Nov 2010)

who owns wall?

If party/party wall, then both should fix


----------



## pudds (12 Nov 2010)

Ravima said:


> who owns wall?
> 
> If party/party wall, then both should fix




+1  


@OP were these two concrete walls and were they of equal height built back to back or with a gap between them?


----------



## Inca (13 Nov 2010)

ravima said:


> who owns wall?
> 
> If party/party wall, then both should fix


 
+ 2


----------



## onq (14 Nov 2010)

foxylady said:


> I am not sure if this is the right thread, but just wondering if a neighbours wall falls into your garden bringing your wall with it, who is liable to fix it?



Why are you talking about two walls Foxy lady?

Surely it is one party wall between two properties?

A little more information, if you please, this one has me intrigued.

ONQ.


----------



## foxylady (17 Nov 2010)

onq said:


> Why are you talking about two walls Foxy lady?
> 
> Surely it is one party wall between two properties?
> 
> ...


 

Its is dividing wall but would have blocks both side - hence similar to two walls


----------

